# hello just been diagnosed



## peter john (Oct 15, 2010)

hello just been diagnosed with type 2 and feel so damn overwhelmed and scared, cannnot stop crying feel like  so useless and helpless,my poor wife watched her dad die due to diabetes  complications andknow i have it ,i'm overweight and was a heavy drinker in the past, but on a positive note im glad i know now, instead of later on in life,i am determined not to let it control my life,and really want to lose weight and eat heathily and enjoy my life,


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi peter welcome to the boards sorry we have to meet this way, my heart goes out to your wife xx I know its all alot to take in at first but stick with us on here and things will look brighter hun, are you on diet and exercise only at the moment? 
No questions is deemed silly in here so wherever you need help just ask and we will support you as best we can ..
Lastly i just wanted to add a reccommended book to you it is brill and a load of us type 2s swear by it ,, 
the first year type 2 diabetes by gretchen becker here is the link http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-Diabet...8048/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287158737&sr=8-1


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Peter, welcome to the forum  It is a frightening diagnosis to come to terms with, especially if you have family that have had bad experiences with it, but you must bear in mind that things have moved on, probably quite substantially, since your father-in-law's day. Treatments and knowledge are so much better than they used to be, so with the determination (that I can see you are already showing!) to make the necessary changes to your diet and lifestyle there is no reason why you shouldn't be healthier and happier than you were before!

Have a look at the Useful links at the top of this section and in particular I'd ask you to try and get a copy of the Gretchen Becker book as many here have found it very useful and reassuring.

If you have any questions, we will be more than happy to help out!


----------



## Lizzie53 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi there. Yes it is scarey and many of us felt like you to begin with. There is no reason why you can't go on to lead a long and healthy life there is so much more help available to us these days. You need to take stock of yourself and start to make a few changes. Ones that you can maintain to start with. Maybe a short walk every day, start making some changes in your diet. Don't expect to do it all in a week and don't get all upset when you stumble. There are loads of knowledgable folk here and when you are ready start taking advantage of them.


----------



## peter john (Oct 15, 2010)

thank you it is good to be in contact with people who know what it is like , iam worrying about everthing at the moment ,my gp confirmed my diagnosis by telling me my levels were at 12 and that was very high,then put me straight on metformin,so scared and finding it so overwhelming ,trying and will get my head together and face it x


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

It is a bit of a shock to the system at first and I was no different when I was diagnosed (almost a year ago now).

I'm one of the lucky ones in that I've lost weight over the past year and my levels are pretty constant now (through regular exercise and healthier eating). Because of all that, I can honestly say that I am fitter and healthier than I've been for years.

I hope that you are equally as fortunate! Don't despair, there is hope.

Andy


----------



## peter john (Oct 15, 2010)

Lizzie53 said:


> Hi there. Yes it is scarey and many of us felt like you to begin with. There is no reason why you can't go on to lead a long and healthy life there is so much more help available to us these days. You need to take stock of yourself and start to make a few changes. Ones that you can maintain to start with. Maybe a short walk every day, start making some changes in your diet. Don't expect to do it all in a week and don't get all upset when you stumble. There are loads of knowledgable folk here and when you are ready start taking advantage of them.



thank you i am trying to be positive and iam glad i know now,instead of not knowing until some later time, and after carrying on a unhealthy and dangerous lifestlyle


----------



## peter john (Oct 15, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It is a bit of a shock to the system at first and I was no different when I was diagnosed (almost a year ago now).
> 
> ...



i fully intend to be in your shoes hopefully, thank you, time to stop crying and get on with what needs to be done


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2010)

peter john said:


> thank you it is good to be in contact with people who know what it is like , iam worrying about everthing at the moment ,my gp confirmed my diagnosis by telling me my levels were at 12 and that was very high,then put me straight on metformin,so scared and finding it so overwhelming ,trying and will get my head together and face it x



Was the 12 on a fingerprick test Peter, with a small handheld meter? If so, it was higher than desirable but not hugely so. Mine, for example, was 37, so this probably gives you some perspective on how high things can go. Also, depending on when the test was taken in relation to food etc. it should ideally have been between around 4-8. There is another test called the HbA1c which shows a measure of how your blood glucose levels have been over the previous 6-12 weeks - ideally, this test would be below 6.5%.

As you learn more, the fears will dissipate. Diabetes is serious, but if taken seriously it can be managed well  In the words of one clever person:

'Well controlled-diabetes is the major cause of...absolutely nothing!'


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Peter and welcome to the site. It is a great site and the people are so supportive and helpful it will be a great help to you in the coming weeks.

I know exactly how you are feeling at the moment as I was only diagnosed just over 3 weeks ago. You will go through every emotion in the coming days anger, frustration, scared to name but I few. Once you have got your head round it you can soon make a difference even in short amout of time.   I have been following a weight watcher type diet since diagnosis and have managed to loose just over a stone which has made a huge difference to my BG level I started off at 23.5 and have managed to get it a lot lower than that average between 10 - 13 I still a long way for me to go but defintely going in the right direction. As for the exercise what I try to do is just go for a 30 minute walk each day or 20-30 mins on the exercise bike I have just treat myself to. The exercise does seem to make a huge difference to your BG levels and weight loss.

The book that others have recommended is really good an explains Diabetes 2very well.


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2010)

welcome to the forum you have had excellent advice and support already from my fellow members ...remember everything in moderation ..this is a long term thing so don't try and do everything at once ...my first recommendation is to cut out all obvious sugar ....and stick with us ...no question is regarded silly here ...good luck x


----------



## harryharry2012 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi peter. I have been on here since being diagnosed in september and it is a great site with lots of support. I have been able to control my levels after reaching the 30's to now get on average 5.8. This has been through diet, exercise and drugs. For me i am trying my best to stop being put onto injections. No question is silly and the advice and support is better, i think, than any at the doctors as I am still waiting to see a range of professionals.Good luck!


----------



## The Derisive One (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey there and welcome to the forum!!  I'm glad you've found it because it can be a very lonely and worrying world when you've no one that understands to speak too!!  I hope you enjoy your time on here hun!!  XxXxX


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I was like you. Sat in the car after diagnosis and shook with rage and tears so much the car looked like the trotters van after winning the millions!!!
Now 4 months on I am almost 3.5 stone lighter, now enjoy the gym and seem to be getting my BS readings very much under control. If I tell you that I had been trying to lose weight for 20 years or so and kept failing everytime I got to around 2 stone- you may be familiar with this. Once diagnosed it seems to take the pressure off - its not your choice to keep putting it on again, you have to get the weight off to keep your bs good - not to mention having to face the gp more regularly.

One important thing though Peter, and I think Am already mentioned this...first take a big deep breath. Then start gently, cutting down/replacing food slowly and increasing your exercise daily. Don't try and do it all in one go ..you have as long as you need..

Also have a look at the Weight Loss Group forum on here, you will see there are lots of us on the weight loss journey, feel free to join us by pledging a small target loss initially.

Good luck and ask away if not sure.


----------



## peter john (Oct 17, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi and welcome. I was like you. Sat in the car after diagnosis and shook with rage and tears so much the car looked like the trotters van after winning the millions!!!
> Now 4 months on I am almost 3.5 stone lighter, now enjoy the gym and seem to be getting my BS readings very much under control. If I tell you that I had been trying to lose weight for 20 years or so and kept failing everytime I got to around 2 stone- you may be familiar with this. Once diagnosed it seems to take the pressure off - its not your choice to keep putting it on again, you have to get the weight off to keep your bs good - not to mention having to face the gp more regularly.
> 
> One important thing though Peter, and I think Am already mentioned this...first take a big deep breath. Then start gently, cutting down/replacing food slowly and increasing your exercise daily. Don't try and do it all in one go ..you have as long as you need..
> ...



thank you ,all of you i can't tell how much having you fine people here to discuss everthing means to me x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 17, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi and welcome. I was like you. Sat in the car after diagnosis and shook with rage and tears so much the car looked like the trotters van after winning the millions!!!
> Now 4 months on I am almost 3.5 stone lighter, now enjoy the gym and seem to be getting my BS readings very much under control.



Wow 3.5 stones in 4 months .......thats excellent well done.


----------

